# Newbie here.



## timetunnel (Apr 23, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello:wave:

nice looking kits on here.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Get ready for a good time in modeling.The people on this board are both very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello, and welcome! :wave:

Have fun!!!:tongue:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

hi timetunnel - enjoy the forum and be sure to share your creations with the group!


----------



## timetunnel (Apr 23, 2009)

oh,i am in my early 60's and have not made any models yet but i sure intend to learn after being here for awhile.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!! Never too late to get on board building models- you came in at a great time for sure!!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

I'm pretty new here myself. There are some scary good modelers here. It's a great place to get inspiration and tips!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard...mind that loose third step...


----------



## timetunnel (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the warm welcome.

I am on a fixed income and live in van nuys ca and was hoping someone could tell me where i can buy models at discounted prices.

i don't mind driving with the wife to get a deal.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome to Hobbytalk timetunnel:wave:. Look around and make yourself comfortable.
If you're after cool kits like Moebius among others, take teslabes advice! He's got it in one...:thumbsup:
BTW, James, could you please stop loosening the steps? I prefer resin castings on the shelves- not plaster casts on my ankle......

Chris.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Welcome aboard! Mega hobbies (mail order) has good prices on kits as well.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Ebay has some great deals on Model kits too. Sometimes they can be had for much less than retail, esp. on some older out of production kits.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Welcome timetunnel! Lots of great people and talent on the forum.
And don't be afraid to get started...people of all ages and talent levels on here. 

Over time...your skills will get even better and improve too!

Let us know what your first kit would be...may I suggest a Moebius one?

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

welcome aboard :wave: . 
hb


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome timetunnel ! This is a neat site. Enjoy and don't be afraid to ask for tips or advice. The members here are very knowledgeable and love to help out newbies.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Welcome timetunnel!


----------



## timetunnel (Apr 23, 2009)

My wife drove me to kit kraft and they had many models.

but she yelled at me all the way home because there is no parking.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Auroranut said:


> Welcome to Hobbytalk timetunnel:wave:. Look around and make yourself comfortable.
> If you're after cool kits like Moebius among others, take teslabes advice! He's got it in one...:thumbsup:
> BTW, James, could you please stop loosening the steps? I prefer resin castings on the shelves- not plaster casts on my ankle......
> 
> Chris.


I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy...:drunk:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I dunno James- I had the standard Hobbytalk qualifying lobotomy and there's nothing wrong with me... I'm OK too....so am I....

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah teslabe. I know they were RIGHT holes. When they finished I had nothing LEFT....
( I kill me- at least I beat everyone else to it...)

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

On which hand?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

teslabe said:


> Alright.... We are going to do a test..... How many fingers am I holding up???


I count 11- but I'm not sure they're all fingers.....

Chris.:freak:


----------



## Thor1956 (Aug 8, 2008)

teslabe said:


> I would order from Cult TVman, no sale tax and good price.....


Welcome Timetunnel!

Steve (Cult TVman) has a great selection for some of the hard-to-find kits and references, but for the more "traditional" models, you can try Hobbylinc at: (http://www.hobbylinc.com/model/model.htm)

No offense meant Steve! :wave:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Auroranut said:


> Welcome to Hobbytalk timetunnel:wave:. Look around and make yourself comfortable.
> If you're after cool kits like Moebius among others, take teslabes advice! He's got it in one...:thumbsup:
> BTW, James, could you please stop loosening the steps? I prefer resin castings on the shelves- not plaster casts on my ankle......
> 
> Chris.


It helps if you don't have Cankles Chris..!!


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

Timetunnel got sent back to another time alright. BWAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Locking this thread


----------

